# Bonera al Villarreal



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Notizia clamorosa riportata da Sky. Daniele Bonera, svincolato dal Milan, sarebbe finito al Villarreal, in Spagna. Si aspettano conferme ufficiali.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Questa se confermata è la notizia più clamorosa del calciomercatto


----------



## Ciachi (31 Agosto 2015)

È uno scherzo vero???


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Gli spagnoli ci retwittano e sembra che siano contenti.

Non sanno cosa li aspetta.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli spagnoli ci retwittano e sembra che siano contenti.
> 
> Non sanno cosa li aspetta.



Con le classiche praterie spagnole poi, farà il fenomeno


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa riportata da Sky. Daniele Bonera, svincolato dal Milan, sarebbe finito al Villarreal, in Spagna. Si aspettano conferme ufficiali.



...credevo al Real.


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa riportata da Sky. Daniele Bonera, svincolato dal Milan, sarebbe finito al Villarreal, in Spagna. Si aspettano conferme ufficiali.




Allucinante!


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa riportata da Sky. Daniele Bonera, svincolato dal Milan, sarebbe finito al Villarreal, in Spagna. Si aspettano conferme ufficiali.





poveri, non sanno cosa li aspetta. 
mi spiace per loro, il villarreal mi sta pure simpatica come squadra....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



E intanto Bonera va a giocare l'Europea League. Questo mercato è tutto una grandissima trollata


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Un club comunque ottimo va a prendere Bonera  .


----------



## Albijol (1 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa riportata da Sky. Daniele Bonera, svincolato dal Milan, sarebbe finito al Villarreal, in Spagna. Si aspettano conferme ufficiali.



Potrebbe essere il loro nuovo Zapata...cioè il giocatore chiave per la loro prossima retrocessione.


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Bonera ancora in un club di alto livello, non si può vedere


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere il loro nuovo Zapata...cioè il giocatore chiave per la loro prossima retrocessione.



 quoto


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2015)

Hanno trovato il degno sostituto di Zapata....


----------



## kolao95 (1 Settembre 2015)

Assurdo! ahahahah


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2015)

Immaginatevi Barcellona - Villarreal


----------



## Didaco (1 Settembre 2015)

Zaccardo starà scoppiando d'invidia! Fatti valere Bonny!


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli spagnoli ci retwittano e sembra che siano contenti.
> 
> Non sanno cosa li aspetta.



si rimangeranno tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con le classiche praterie spagnole poi, farà il fenomeno


Esattamente, lo prenderanno da tutti i lati.


----------



## diavolo (1 Settembre 2015)

In bocca al lupo ai fegati dei tifosi del Villareal


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2015)

vuole andare agli Europei a tutti i costi


----------



## mandraghe (1 Settembre 2015)

Loro ci hanno dato Zapata, in qualche modo dovevamo pur vendicarci!


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2015)

tanto non giocherà mai


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2015)

sto male


----------



## braungioxe (2 Settembre 2015)

mo vedete che questo va eletto miglior difensore 2015/16 della Liga...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> sto male



i filmati sono di quando aveva 15 anni


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Settembre 2015)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> mo vedete che questo va eletto miglior difensore 2015/16 della Liga...



Se succedesse, mi preparo alla fine del mondo


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> i filmati sono di quando aveva 15 anni



 per mostrare delle azioni buone in difesa sono dovuti andare a raccattare azione del 2005  Potevano mettere quelle della scorsa stagione  .




Louis Gara ha scritto:


> sto male


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Colpaccio!!! Vinceranno la liga come minimo. Forse non arriveranno neanche a 20 gol subiti...



Ma molti di più


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E intanto Bonera va a giocare l'Europea League. Questo mercato è tutto una grandissima trollata


Uno con un palmares europeo come il suo non poteva permettersi ancora di giocare senza coppe


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uno con un palmares europeo come il suo non poteva permettersi ancora di giocare senza coppe



Siamo rimasti senza eroi di Atene.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Settembre 2015)

Maradona e Matthaeus non hanno mai vinto la coppa dalle grandi orecchie e lui sì


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2015)

Grandissimo Bonera!!


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> sto male



mamma mia come stanno messi 

vedendo le magliette che indossava, hanno usato immagini del 2010 o già di lì


----------



## devils milano (3 Settembre 2015)

Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo stabiliranno il nuovo record di reti in una singola partita...


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo stabiliranno il nuovo record di reti in una singola partita...



Pensa se invece li annulla


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> sto male



Il primo commento su youtube "Leggenda Rossonero, king bonera!!!!" 

Vi prego, chiamate John Wick, voglio che sia lui a spararmi dritto in testa.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il primo commento su youtube "Leggenda Rossonero, king bonera!!!!"
> 
> Vi prego, chiamate John Wick, voglio che sia lui a spararmi dritto in testa.



"La pieza que hacia falta en el equipo, una auténtica muralla. Menudo mercado que hemos hecho. Pelearemos para entrar en Champions con este plantel. BONERA ÍDOLO"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2015)

Per gli amici spagnoli: _Boneraunfutbolista_.


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> sto male



Suma.....


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Settembre 2015)

Va a fare il quarto centrale in una squadra che gioca in Europa, in un campionato dove giocano Messi, Ronaldo, Neymar e in una tranquilla città di mare dove le temperature media durante l'anno sfiorano i 20 gradi. Bingo Bonera, 'tacci sua!


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Ridete ridete, Bonera annullerà CR7 e Messi.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Il Villareal sta allestendo la presentazione di Bonera


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Villareal sta allestendo la presentazione di Bonera




Ahahhahahahaha l'evento più trash dell'anno!

Gli faranno fare qualche palleggio? Sai che figuracce...


----------



## Davidinho22 (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Villareal sta allestendo la presentazione di Bonera



ma stiamo scherzando?? ma sono messi così male!??!


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Si riempie la piazza


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Settembre 2015)

Eh ce l'avessimo noi un giocatore come Boner... ah no


----------



## 666psycho (9 Settembre 2015)

top player... mamma mia..


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Villareal sta allestendo la presentazione di Bonera



 secondo me non hanno mica capito di aver preso Bonera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2015)

ditemi che c'è un filmato .. vi prego ..


----------



## Mou (9 Settembre 2015)

Sembra una parodia


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sembra una parodia



A fine presentazione gli hanno alzato il cartello di scherzi a parte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Sottomarino giallo pronto ad affondare.....


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

VIDEO presentazione Bonera qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/la-presentazione-di-bonera-al-villarreal-video-vt31899.html#post819135


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sottomarino giallo pronto ad affondare.....



Nah, sono una buona squadra, Bonera da solo non basta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Settembre 2015)

Non so se state vedendo cosa sta combinando stasera, prestazione sontuosa!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2015)

assoluto protagonista a Vienna, dallo 0-1 Villareal al 2-1 Rapid, Bonera "firma" la punizione dell'1-1 degli austriaci (con cartellino giallo) e il fallo del rigore del sorpasso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Settembre 2015)

Il dodicesimo uomo per gli avversari


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Settembre 2015)

Bonny non si smentisce mai


----------



## 666psycho (17 Settembre 2015)

Grande Bonny! una garanzia... per gli avversari!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Settembre 2015)

I tifosi del sottomarino giallo ancora non lo scotennano?


----------

